# About to start my first Wabi Kusa attempt



## wijnands (2 Dec 2014)

My 4.5 litre windowsill "pond" has developed a rather bad case of cyanobacter which refuses to respond to the usual treatment.

We've decided to rebuild this into a wabi kusa, see how that goes. 
I currently have some plants growing in a cookie jar (windelow fern, small crypts, some rotala and an unknown local moss) which I may reuse. I also got a local dealer who sells his aquarium plants without submerging them first so I got a good source of plants. 

What I am looking for is some good beginners information, especially with regards to making my own soil balls. Any tips would be appreciated!


----------



## Andy D (2 Dec 2014)

Do a search on this forum for Wabi Kusi. Lots of results and some really great journals.

Decent info on TGM - http://www.thegreenmachineonline.com/articles/tips-techniques/wabi-kusa


----------

